# Going to the salvage yard



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

OK, I know I'm probably going to find a couple RA4 engines but, otherwise, what else should I look for my 69 vert. I know this is probably specific to my car, but any general goodies you might want to toss out would be cool.

Heres my short list:

1. Posi rear. I have a 3.23 non posi. 

2. Stock intake and carb.

3. 69 date coded engine. I have a 76 block

4. Pontiac RA heads. RA Hood/parts

5. kick panels (interior)

6. 15" Rally2 wheels

7. Stock cooling fan and extension.

8. Stock headlight trim rings

9. front lower valence

10. GTO front fender emblems and Grille emblem

11. Front fender mouldings

12. Sideview mirrors

13. Trunk lid 

14. rear spoiler


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Man, if you've got salvage yards with parts like that laying around in them, I'm on my way !!!!


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

I had a blast at the yard today. Most of the Pontiacs had been pretty well picked over. I got there at 10:30 as it was 2.5 hours away and I wasn't able to leave the house until a little after eight. I had to let the wife sleep in a little bit and take care of the boys. It has been about 8 years since I've been to this particular yard. Much of his stuff was gone, but the same friendly face was there. I picked up a set of 15" rally 2s 6" fronts and 7" backs for $125, an HEI distributor for $40, the fan spacer and a few odds and ends for $10. 

Here's a couple shots. I thought about taking home this Firebird, but the wife would have killed me. This Karman Ghia looks tired.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

That 400 Bird looks pretty complete. I would've been really tempted to bring it home too. The Ghia looks like it "re-tired"....:lol:
No engines, huh ?


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice haul, concur, the Bird looks like a prospect for sure.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

I counted at least 4 400s still in the cars. All of them were y code 400s, nothing special. I pulled the dipstick on a few and water spurted out of the hole. I went into a storage building to get the distibutor. This was probably a 40ft x 100ft warehouse full of engines. I only had just a moment to snap this terrible cell phone pic of the back 1/3 right hand side. I didn't have enough time to survey all the engines. He has another building too with all the "cherry stuff." I didn't get to go in there. The yard closed at 12. I only had 1.5 hrs to get everything. I did spy what appeared to be two 66 tempest/GTO headlight clusters on the way out with three original T-3 headlamps in them.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Darn trunk lid wouldn't close on the firebird. I tried to close it to prolong the rain/rust eating the trunk floor until it found a new home.


----------

